# Messdaten auslesen Modbus TCP e!COCKPIT



## muka1993 (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

momentan nutze ich einen 750-8203 mit einer Stromkarte (750-475/020-000).

Aufgabe des 750-8203 ist es die Messwerte der Stromkarte einmal in den CAN-Bus zu schicken und parallel mit einem weiteren Modbus-Teilnehmer (MB-Master) die Messwerte auszulesen.

Mittlerweile habe ich es geschafft die Daten in den CAN-Bus zu schicken.

Bis vor kurzem habe ich ausschließlich Feldbuskoppler wie z.B einen 750-352 verwendet. Da hat es ausgereicht den Feldbuskoppler im MB-Master einzubinden um die Stromstärke auslesen zu können.

Da ich nach x Stunden keine Werte auslesen konnte, habe ich recherchiert um feststellen zu können, ob der Controller überhaupt Messwerte bereitstellt. Deswegen habe ich versucht mithilfe von QModMaster die Konstanten ("0") unter der MODBUS-Adresse 0x2000 in seinen neun Registern auszulesen. Allerdings liefert mir das Programm "Read data failed.". Daraus ziehe ich den Schluss, dass der Controller überhaupt keine Daten sendet.

Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass der Controller gleichzeitig CAN-Nachrichten sendet und die Messwerte der Stromkarte bereitstellt.

Im Anhang findet ihr mein Projekt.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Tobsucht (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Muka,

wenn Du in das e!Cockpit Handbuch und das Handbuch des Controllers schaust wirst Du feststellen, dass der Modbus Adressbereich von der CoDeSys Runtime und der e!Runtime unterschiedlich sind.
Du kannst keine Werte lesen, weil du keine Datenpunkte angelegt hast.
Das e!Cockpit Handbuch zeigt Dir wie du den PFC als Modbus Slave konfigurierst. Der Dialog ist ein wenig versteckt, Du musst in der Gerätestruktur doppelt auf den Slave klicken.

Grüße


----------



## muka1993 (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Tobsucht,

Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Es hat super geklappt. Daumen hoch.


----------

